# Démission et CP



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
J’aurai une question voilà, lors d’une démission les CP sont il dus ?! Car sur legifrance oui mais sur la CCN rien n’est spécifié et donc je me retrouve en mésentente avec les PE car eux me disent que non ils ne me les doivent pas


----------



## Nounou22 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Bien sûr que oui, vos cp sont dus. La CCN ne reprend pas la législation de base, elle sert uniquement pour apporter une législation spécifique à notre métier. 
Certains parents employeurs ne doutent de rien 😕


----------



## NounouNam (5 Juillet 2022)

Oui, bien sûr vos congés acquis sont dûs.


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Ah ouf merci ! 
La elle me dis ça mais je ne comprend pas, enfin si je la suis elle me dit qu’elle aura pas d’aide si elle me licencie alors qu’elle en aurait si je démissionne je comprends rien du tout

« Congés payés ou dues ça suis d'accord mais pôle emploi et la paje vont me faire payer car y aura pas inscrit que vous arrêter le contrat. C'est de sa que parle Cathy et mon rdv à la Dirrecte m'ont dit la même chose. 
C'est pour ça je veux bien vous arranger mais pas payer des indemnités de fin de contrat alors que c'est pas moi qui enleve mon fils mais vous qui démissionner »


----------



## assmatzam (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Les indemnités de rupture ne sont pas dues si c'est une démission du salarié 

L'indemnité compensatrice de cp acquis non pris doit être versé peu importe le motif de la rupture de fin de contrat 

Lors de la dernière déclaration pajemploi il faudra indiquer que c'est une fin de contrat et les cases pour y inscrire les derniers éléments apparaîtront


----------



## assmatzam (5 Juillet 2022)

Le CMG sera versé à votre employeur comme d'habitude que ce soit un licenciement par retrait d'enfant ou une démission 

Sur l'attestation pôle emploi elle devra cocher la case démission


----------



## Tileo05 (5 Juillet 2022)

Donc actuellement mis à part les indemnités de fin de contrat qui sont ici un peu moins de 100€ rien ne change pour elle que je démissionne ou qu’il y ai un retrait d’enfant ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, pour le parent, oui, mis à part le paiement Obligatoire de l'indemnité de rupture, il n'y a aucune incidence. Pour vous, par contre, la démission c'est la suspension inévitable de vos droits à pôlemploi pour 4 mois.


----------



## assmatzam (5 Juillet 2022)

Si elle accepte de vous licencier alors que c'est vous qui voulez mettre fin au contrat donc démission, renoncer à votre prime est plus que convenable comme arrangement 

Car une démission n'ouvre pas droit au chômage et si vous avez des droits en cours ils seront suspendu durant 4 mois minimum


----------



## Griselda (5 Juillet 2022)

Tileo05 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> J’aurai une question voilà, lors d’une démission les CP sont il dus ?! Car sur legifrance oui mais sur la CCN rien n’est spécifié et donc je me retrouve en mésentente avec les PE car eux me disent que non ils ne me les doivent pas


Comme dit par les collègues oui absolument. En cas de démission il n'y a que la prime de rupture que l'employeur n'est pas obligé de donner.
Donc si une regule en cas d'AI, de solde de CP et le dernier salaire, tout ça doit être payé. le Certificat de Travail et l'Attestation Employeur faites et données au dernier jour effectif.


----------

